# Trek 7.3FX and Fenders



## skifreaknh (May 2, 2007)

I just ordered up a 7.3FX to commute on. I was wondering if anyone knows if it is compatible with fenders and if so what kind? Thanks


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I see them all over town clad with fenders. Look like Planet Bike fenders to me but you should ask your shop to hook you up as installing fenders is often a PITA.


----------



## skifreaknh (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

*like this?*

I have sks fenders on mine that work really well and are fairly sturdy
View attachment 140716

I think the ones I got are 45 mm wide and this makes them look a bit goofy with regular tires but are just what I need to fit over chunky snow studded tires.
They are pretty easy to fit and come with good instructions.
I would just suggest leaving all the attatchments loose till you get them positioned right.
View attachment 140717

View attachment 140718

View attachment 140719

View attachment 140720

View attachment 140721

They do a good job keeping the water and grime off, but you may want to add a mud flap to really keep your feet dry (I haven't got around to that yet).


----------



## skifreaknh (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for the pics... they showed me what I wanted to know!


----------

